# Helping out what I can.



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

In the town I live in we are having a problem with overcrowding. Almost Home operates on the negative side of their funding and donations. tonight I bought 50# of dog food and 40# of cat food to donate. Almost Home is hitting the news paper and local Petsmart hard to get people to help out more. My question to the ones that dedicate their time to work at the local Humane Society what can I do to get people to possibly donate a bag of food to help out these poor friends. My Abby that I just got was free and could have possibly been given to Almost home here in my town. What can i do to help? My son is 12. Could he donate a day out of the week to help? It could be a great learning experience for him. learn to take care and responsibility for a pet and know how it is to have to work.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't have any experience with how shelters in the states work but I'm sure that your son would learn some valuable lessons if he could volunteer. I think All children should develop a work ethic as young as possible. And seeing the seedy side of pet ownership would certainly teach empathy which is a great thing for any human to have. There could be a lot more of it in the world IMO.


----------

